# Ice maker not working



## CarolJean (Apr 12, 2011)

The ice maker in my kitchen aid refrigerator is not producing ice. What do I need to check? It is in the "on" position. I have not used much ice this past winter (not since Christmas/New Year's).


----------



## charlenej (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you check the feeler arm of the icemaker? If not, inspect whether it is down and is not blocked by any ice cubes. If it’s raised, it means that the icemaker is off. Also, ensure that there's no sharp bend in the water line that may block the ice from going through.


----------



## UFoPilot (Apr 24, 2008)

Check the temp in the freezer it should be -4 below zero or it won't work.


----------



## rehabob (Apr 10, 2011)

You didn't mention if there was water or ice in the ice maker, so I'll assume there isn't any. After you eliminate the previous suggestions as the source of the problem, there are two mechanical causes: water valve or ice maker. If you have a water dispenser, does water come out? If no water flow, then the water valve is bad. Sometimes the ice maker just wears out. Think about it - it is constantly below freezing and surrounded by water. So something electrical or mechanical goes bad. This happens all the time in my rentals and I cannot afford to waste time figuring it out. Both parts are easy to replace, so I replace the water valve first because it takes less time and is cheaper. Then I will replace the ice maker if the new water valve doesn't fix the problem. Good Luck!


----------

